# engine repair



## pagmrg (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi,

just joined and have a question already. Have a customer with a 2006 Sears/MTD 9hp 28 snowthrower who blew an engine. Now that Tecumseh is gon can I replace the engine with a Briggs or another make without a lot of hassle?
Thanks for any info,

Paul
Massachusetts North shore


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Generally speaking, yes you should be able to replace with little modification.

You need to look at the specs from the old engine, such as crankshaft diameter and any aux pto drives and brackets that may attach to the engine. Then replace with a similar engine set up. You may need a different throttle cable then the one used on the original engine.


----------



## golftech (Jan 3, 2009)

I can't tell you where right off the top of my head,but there are a few sites that sell engines that are able to tell you if a crossover is possible and what engine(s) will work.

I looked just now and found this. Try it and see where it leads you.
http://www.smallenginewarehouse.com/repowerItems.asp


----------



## pagmrg (Dec 25, 2009)

*pagmrg*

Thanks for the info. E mailed them and will have to wait until next week for an answer. Lots of good info on their website.
Losing Tecumseh is going to be a pain for all of us in snow country. They must have had 95% of the snowblower market for the past 40 years.
Thanks again,
pagmrg-Massachusetts


----------



## nnyparts.com (Dec 28, 2009)

The biggest thing is going to be getting another engine to line up to the bolt pattern (which I am sure someone is already making custom plates to fix this issue), and the diameter of the shaft. Keep the pulley size the same to stick with the same belts and if it was electric start...you may end up loosing that. With that being said...Tecumseh is/was too big in the industry of snow blowers and law and garden equipment to just throw by the wayside. Someone is going to bring to the market and aftermarket with all the same spec's as not to loose this large customer base that exists right now. I am going to do some checking to see what I can find out for you.


----------

